# CSGO läuft nicht gut



## Technodex (7. Mai 2015)

*CSGO läuft nicht gut*

Hi Ich habe in csgo zwischen 50-70 FPS meist aber 50 was meiner meinung viel zu wenig FPS für meinen Rechner ist (Graka: GTX 560 Ti CPU: AMD PHENOM 9950 QUAD CORE)
z.B hab ich in CoD Black Ops 2 immer über 90 FPS und das auf high settings 
und in Battlefield 4 hab ich auf Niedriegen Einstellungen 40-60 FPS


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2015)

Auf welchen Einstellungen spielst du denn? Es wäre natürlich möglich, dass - vor allem wenn viele Leute online mitspielen - Deine CPU das ganze ausbremst.


----------



## Technodex (7. Mai 2015)

Alles auf Niedrieg..


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2015)

Hast du denn Infos von Leuten, die wirklich genau die gleiche Hardware haben und bei denen es deutlich besser läuft? Als Anhaltspunkt: ein alter Intel Q8400 oder Q9400 oder ein AMD X4 955 oder 965 wäre schon 20% schneller als Deine CPU, ebenso ein moderner Pentium G3000er für 60€.


Hier zB ganz oben http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=812701&page=7  der hat Deine CPU, aber eine schwächere Grafikkarte


Du könntest aber auch mal verschiedene Grafiktreiber testen


----------



## Technodex (8. Mai 2015)

Problem ist gelöst ^^ hab bei den CSGO Start-Optionen -threads 4 eingeben das spiel läuft jetzt auf Niedriegen Einstellungen mit 90-150 FPS


----------



## Technodex (8. Mai 2015)

@Herbboy Ich habe mir jetzt Überlegt einen AMD X4 965 zu holen aber nach ca 15 min googeln finde ich keine Anzeigen wo ich ihn kaufen könnte nur den AMD X4 955 finde ich ^^


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2015)

Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard? Der 955 wäre aber auch kaum schwächer, man muss aber schauen, ob der wirklich aufs Board passt bzw. vom BIOS unterstützt wird. Und was soll die CPU kosten?


----------



## Technodex (8. Mai 2015)

Mainboard: GA-MA790X-DS4 (DDR2)

Die 955 kostet 60 Euro und das wäre angemessen da mein PC ja schon "Altmüll" ist ^^

Edit: Sry 70€ http://www.amazon.de/AMD-Phenom-955...TF8&qid=1431099887&sr=8-1&keywords=AMD+x4+955


----------



## svd (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn er ohnehin gebraucht ist, könntest du den genauso gut von Ebay holen.
Einfach mal bis maximal 50€ inkl. Versand mitbieten und abwarten.

Für die anderen 20€ dann noch einen besseren Kühler als den AMD Standardkühler kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2015)

Bei dem Mainboard müsstest du für die CPU in jedem Falle mal das BIOS updaten. An sich ist das für Sockel AM2/AM2+, aber erstaunlicherweise gehen da auch noch AM3-CPUs wie der X4 955 oder 965.

Bei 70€ CPU-Preis wäre es aber recht teuer im Vergleich zur Leistung. Wie viel RAM hast du?


----------



## Technodex (8. Mai 2015)

8gb Ram

@SVD Und wenn ich ebay gucke kommen nur Mainboards mit CPU´s drinne und meistens wird nichtmal beschrieben welche drinne ist...


----------



## Tuetenclown (8. Mai 2015)

*hüstel* guck in meine Sig xD Werde jedenfalls ab ca. Mitte nächster Woche einen frei haben...


----------



## Technodex (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich auf den Link klicke kommt Seiten-Ladefehler ^^


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2015)

Rechtsklicken, kopieren und dann oben in den Browser kopieren und die  -Tags entfernen, dann sollte es gehen


----------



## Tuetenclown (10. Mai 2015)

Technodex schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Link klicke kommt Seiten-Ladefehler ^^



ist ja ne frechheit o.O werde ich sofort korrigieren!


----------

